# What is the longevity of a tent trailer?



## polarbearla (Jun 27, 2009)

If well cared for does a tent trailer have pretty good longevity.  We would be camping about 6-8 times a year. Mostly long weekend sort of things around our state. We may on occasion take a long trip. We have two kids.

We are trying to decide between a travel trailer that would be about 22 or 23 feet or a deluxe tent trailer like the Coleman Bayside. The travel trailer would mean us having to pay for storage each month, a tent trailer we could store on our property. So that's really the main reason for going with a tent trailer.


----------



## Tnsledder (Jul 2, 2009)

RE: What is the longevity of a tent trailer?

If it wasn't for the storage issue, I would go with a TT hands down.   Pop-Up / Tent campers won't hold thier value.  Resale is very thin and most dealers won't take them in trade in.  You have to sell it for yourself. 

Getting prepared for a trip and set up time on a Pop Up vs a TT, well let's just there is no match.  The TT will take hardly anytime.  

Pop-Ups don't have much storage room.   Which requires loading and unloading of your tow viehicle.  Unless your travel very light.

Weather.  Quiteness at night.  Indoor Privacy (You know, Sears & Roebuck Catalog time)  There isn't alot of room inside a Pop-Up.  Even with slide-outs.

Either way you go.  You need to consider shelter for the camper.  Either one you choose really needs to be out of the weather for long life.  Awning fabric and vent lids on the roofs will deteriate quickly.  (3-4 yrs) 

If I could find a storage area that wasn't too expensive, I would go with the TT I believe.

That's my 2 cents worth.


----------



## rjf7g (Jul 2, 2009)

Re: What is the longevity of a tent trailer?

I have owned two pop-ups and a travel trailer and I currently own a park trailer and a class C.  I have a few different opinions from Tnsledder.
-Resale value/overall cost:  A pop-up is going to cost you 33 - 50% of what a travel trailer is going to cost you.  You will be able to keep it for a few years and resell it.  The last pop-up I sold went in one day of being posted on my work's electronic bulletin board and I got my asking price for it.
-Pop-ups have a ton of storage - many have cabinets and every bench has storage under it.  Many have outside "lockers" as well.  If it won't fit in a pop-up, you probably don't need to take it with you.  You can pack tubs and chairs in the center isle and leave clothes and other stuff in the storage cabinets.
-Pop-ups are fine in rainy and cold weather.  If you do have to pack up everything wet, make sure you open it all up to dry out later the same day.  Our last pop-up had more room in it than our first travel trailer.  We missed the space and eventually upgraded to the park trailer because the pop-up spoiled us.  There is not much privacy in any camper.  Granted, you will not have a full-size bathroom in your pop-up but a portapotty will do the trick at night and you have access to the campground facilities.
-I had a canvas pop-up for 13 years and a vinyl one for 8 years.  I replaced one vent cover and replaced the vinyl in year 6 (the camper was 9 years old).  I didn't have to do anything to either awning except clean it once a year and make sure it was dry when I put it up.

What kind of tow vehicle do you have?  What kind of experience do you have pulling a trailer?  How much money do you have to spend?  These kinds of questions are where my brain goes - not to a recommendation!


----------



## brodavid (Jul 3, 2009)

Re: What is the longevity of a tent trailer?

Ms Nancy, 
  check with Ken at GTS, they sell some popups like the Aliner, up in around 30 seconds and he will treat you nice.
  like Becky said done both and like the popups for cost and storage, park it in your yard, and if you can not leave to go on a short trip set up in your backyard for the weekend
  take care and God Bless


----------



## WandaLust (Jul 5, 2009)

RE: What is the longevity of a tent trailer?





> polarbearla - 6/27/2009  1:13 AM  If well cared for does a tent trailer have pretty good longevity.  We would be camping about 6-8 times a year. Mostly long weekend sort of things around our state. We may on occasion take a long trip. We have two kids.  We are trying to decide between a travel trailer that would be about 22 or 23 feet or a deluxe tent trailer like the Coleman Bayside. The travel trailer would mean us having to pay for storage each month, a tent trailer we could store on our property. So that's really the main reason for going with a tent trailer.





I would go with a TT if possible. They hold their value better and no canvas to worry about rotting, tearing and molding. Also, bears and other animals can tear through canvas. You would have to be careful where you camped due to that fact. What about a toilet/shower? Do you have a dog? I've heard of dogs tearing their way out of popups when their owners left them for a few hours.


----------

